# من موقع NFPA الى الملتقى.. NFPA Glossary of Terms 2014



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 يناير 2015)

[h=1]GLOSSARY OF TERMS TECHNICAL ADVISORY COMMITTEE[/h]
NFPA Glossary of Terms 2014 Edition

والذي يحتوي على 14575 تعريف



http://www.4shared.com/office/9UQNi1adce/glossary_of_terms_2014.html?


----------



## nofal (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 يناير 2015)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (17 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريمز


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (17 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (17 يناير 2015)

mohamed mech قال:


> مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
> ​



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## faresmuradagha83 (20 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

